

Forget the MVP - Create the The Minimum Lovable Product - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/the-minimum-lovable-product/

======
watersco
This hits at the key challenge with creating an MVP - how do you avoid ending
up with minimal functionality that doesn't provide any delight? If your MVP
doesn't have enough to inspire use (let alone love) how will you learn enough
for the next iteration?

------
mdehaaff
You are able to capture something that I have thought about for years. It
really plays into not just adoption, but retention of users. The MVP might get
you some adopters. The MLP gets you users for life.

